# Have you all ever clicked on your name?



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I find with my iPad I accidentally click on the names under posts often, sometimes it is my own. I ask this because I have found messages that people have sent me there and I never knew they were there. I found one a few months back from AnnaBluebird. Today I clicked on my name by mistake and found a message from Osiris from Sept. :huh: 

I'm curious about a few things. Why do people use this form of messaging rather then the usual private messages? If this is a common form of message (and I'm completely clueless about it) how do you know if you have a message other than checking that area every day?

I recommend you all click on your name and check to make sure you don't have messages you didn't know about.

Sorry Osiris I missed your message, I did reply this afternoon.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

On some forums it is very commonly used, it doesn't seem to be on this one. I do use it, if what I have to say isn't private, but is directed at a specific person I may well put it there.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Sometimes it just doesn't have to be private  we used it to just say hi randomly in another forum.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> *Have you all ever clicked on your name?*



no, but sometimes when I am alone...

I google myself. :teehee:

:hysterical:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You Silly! 

Visitor's message? Thought that would have been a pm. Geez, I never go to my own page - there's all kinds of stuff there - all your likes are toted up!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> no, but sometimes when I am alone...
> 
> I google myself. :teehee:
> 
> :hysterical:


My Mom always told me that doing that can make you go blind. Just sayin'.:nono:
:hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

To be honest, I still don't understand how to maneuver all around this messaging stuff. I did get your response though Marchi! Just so you know, I'm not ignoring you either,  I just didn't see a 'reply' button. 

Up in the top right under the name it does show 'private messages' and a number which most of the time is '0' so I don't bother clicking. I also get an email alert so....thank heavens for that!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Osiris the PM's in the upper right corner are generally what I use unless I happen to click on my name by mistake and find a hidden message. If you have a private message that zero will change. I find it the most reliable especially if you want a reply :happy2:

Hercsmama I almost lost it over that, LOL!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

So if I click on my name and nothing is there, does that mean nobody likes me?


----------

